# Shaq, anyone?



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

> Shaq, anyone?
> 
> Yes, Shaquille O'Neal is the 800-pound elephant in the room. No one really wants to talk about it, but the Heat's main issue is the decline of O'Neal with three years left on his contract at $20 million per season.
> 
> ...


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...1,1284708,print.column?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

no


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

lol


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

I like the idea.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

why not, dallas has nothing to lose after a collapse like that.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

an 800 pound elephant?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

He is not calling Shaq an elephant or 800 pounds. It's a saying. Usually an "800 pound gorilla"


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

myst said:


> He is not calling Shaq an elephant or 800 pounds. It's a saying. Usually an "800 pound gorilla"


im aware what the author was trying to do. but "800 elephant" is not a saying since 800 pounds is extremely small for an elephant. unless the author was coining a new expression to signify that in game of giants, shaq is extremely undersized.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> why not, dallas has nothing to lose after a collapse like that.


WHY NOT ?

perhaps because shaq is completly past his sell by date and has very little trade value to a contender until he`s able to sign for the vets minimum


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ugh.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

www.starbury.com said:


> WHY NOT ?
> 
> perhaps because shaq is completly past his sell by date and has very little trade value to a contender until he`s able to sign for the vets minimum


Agreed. If a championship team well under the cap had spare parts to trade for Shaq, sure, they'd love to have him. But thats not bound to happen. Shaqs stuck in Miami until his contracts up, then I expect him to retire.


----------

